# Food Fish for large pond



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

We live south of Spokane, Wa, in the Palouse area. I know a person that has a great area to build a pretty large fish pond, at an old homestead they own on their farm land. The area has cat tails and cotton wood trees so there is sub-surface water year round, there is and will be a slow moving entry and exit water flow. I was also wondering what type of food fish can tolerate the colder winter climates of this area. Also what type of bottom cleaner fish and other type of fish would be needed for a good echo system for a good type of food fish suggested that we can harvest when needed.
Many than ks for the help,
Popcorn590


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't know what you consider extreme winter, IMO your area has MILD winter temps, lot's of snow though.

To me the ol' bass/bluegill/catfish combo is hard to beat as a self sustaining food source in a large pond (as long as various species populations are kept within the pond's capability).


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

kyredneck said:


> Don't know what you consider extreme winter, IMO your area has MILD winter temps, lot's of snow though.
> 
> To me the ol' bass/bluegill/catfish combo is hard to beat as a self sustaining food source in a large pond (as long as various species populations are kept within the pond's capability).


Thank you for your answer. I got the othere Bass and Bluegill, what type of cat fish are you suggesting. We would not want a cat fish that would not be agressive to the other fish. Can you suggest a good bottom cleaner that is not agressive to the other fish. Tnak You.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

What I would suggest is talk to a local wildlife or agricultural extenstion office and see what you can stock there that will survive. It will also depend on how you build the pond as far as size and depth.

Catfish - Will Eat anything that will fit in it's mouth. Not likely to propagate on it's own in a pond.

Bass - They are predators like the catfish and will eat other fish.

Trout - Probably not good for a pond but it has been done. These are also predators.

Blue Gill - Very easy to raise and do well in ponds.

Yellow Perch - These do well in ponds.

Carp - These will keep your ponds clean and can get to some pretty good sizes.

But like I said, it will all depend on the size and depth of your pond.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, how about Asian Carp.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

What you really want is something that is also local so when or if the stock gets low you can replenish out of other local waters if need. After SHTF of course.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

popcorn590 said:


> Thank you for your answer. I got the othere Bass and Bluegill, what type of cat fish are you suggesting. We would not want a cat fish that would not be agressive to the other fish. Can you suggest a good bottom cleaner that is not agressive to the other fish. Tnak You.


Here in KY it's largemouth bass, bluegill, and channel catfish. All will reproduce if given the nesting spots to do it. Even hybrid bluegill will reproduce, just not true though [I'm pretty sure]. Channel cats like something similar to a hollow log, I know someone that has rigged 5 gal buckets with concrete to make nesting spots for the channels in his pond.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Our Scout camp has sun fish, blue gill, small mouth bass and other pan fish. It is more of a 13 acre lake though. The kids do love catching them though and about 20 of them make a nice meal with mayde a dandelion salad.


----------

